# Ten Common Residential Roofing Errors



## roofrins (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks to GAF for holding the 2014 Expo in Nashville, TN, a few days ago. I was inspired, after a particular class, to reiterate their "ten common residential roofing errors," which I have done here. I think the "ventilation" issue was the most interesting point to me.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

These all make sense and seem to be the most common issues that we run into.

Using 3 tabs as starters is not uncommon nor un-warranted. Most shingle manufacturers allow this as part of a warranted project. We don't utilize this method and never will but it is not a major issue.

Other than that little tidbit I fully agree.


----------



## Maxon100 (Feb 11, 2015)

The Insufficient or Non-Existent Attic Ventilation is probably at the top of my list. Living in Alaska the temptuare swings can cause a lot of homes to get freezing condensation in the attic and then it melts and the roofers get the call that there roof is leaking. 

http://stormproofroofing.org/


----------

